# Chicken Recipes



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am posting a bunch of recipes. Some are IBS friendly and some you might need to delete an ingredient or two to make them IBS friendly. Some you can perhaps cook for your family.Chicken and Rice CasseroleServes 4-61 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 cup uncooked rice1 envelope (1-3/8 oz.) dehydrated onion soup mix2 cups water1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of chicken soup, undilutedPut rice in baking dish. Sprinkle dry onion soup over rice and add water. Place chicken in single layer, skin side up, on top of rice. Spoon chicken soup on chicken. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for 1-1/2 hours or until done.Chick-O-Tato CasseroleServes 4-61 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/3 cup oil1/2 cup chopped onion1/2 cup chopped celery1/2 cup chopped green pepper1/2 cup catsup1/2 cup water2 tablespoons vinegar2 tablespoons sugar1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce1 tablespoon prepared mustard1 tablespoon salt1/4 teaspoon pepper4 medium potatoes, pared and sliced thicklyTo make sauce, heat oil in fry pan, add onion, celery and green pepper and cook about 10 minutes. Add catsup, water, vinegar, sugar, Worcestershire sauce, mustard, salt and pepper and simmer at low heat for approximately 15 minutes. Place chicken in bottom of baking dish and tuck potatoes around chicken pieces. Pour sauce over all. Bake, covered, at 375 F for approximately 50 minutes.Chicken and StuffingServes 63 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks2 cans (10-1/2 oz. each) condensed cream of chicken soup1 can (10-1/2 oz.) chicken broth2 eggs, beaten1 package (7-1/2 oz.) herb seasoned stuffing mix1 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup milk2 tablespoons chopped canned pimientoMix one can of undiluted soup, broth and eggs and stir into stuffing mix. Place in bottom of baking dish. Place chicken on top of stuffing. Sprinkle salt and pepper on chicken. Mix remaining can of soup and milk and pimiento and pour over all. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for approximately 45 minutes.Chicken SouffleServes 4-62 cups cooked chicken, diced8 slices white bread with crust off1/4 cup instant minced onion2 eggs, beaten1-1/2 cups milk1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of mushroom soup, undiluted.Place 4 slices of bread on bottom of approximately 9" x 13" baking dish. Place chicken and onion on top of bread. Put other 4 slices of bread on top of chicken and onion. Mix beaten eggs and milk and pour over all. Let stand 10 minutes or overnight. Immediately before baking, pour soup over all. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for approximately 1 hour.Chicken DivanServes 4-62 chicken breasts, cooked1 package (10 oz.) frozen broccoli, uncooked1/2 teaspoon salt1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of celery soup, undiluted1 cup shredded cheddar cheesePlace broccoli across bottom of baking dish; sprinkle with salt. Slice chicken meat and arrange in layer on top of broccoli. Pour soup over chicken. Sprinkle with cheese. Bake, uncovered, in 400 F oven about 30 minutes or until broccoli is done.Chicken with ZucchiniServes 4-61 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/4 cup flour3 teaspoons salt, divided1 teaspoon rosemary, crushed1/2 teaspoon pepper, divided1/2 cup butter or margarine, divided6 cups water, divided2/3 cup rice4 small zucchini, unpeeled and sliced thickly1 onion, chopped2 eggs, beaten3/4 cup grated Romano cheese, divided1 cup soft bread crumbsMix flour, one teaspoon salt, rosemary and 1/4 teaspoon pepper in plastic bag. Add chicken pieces and shake to coat. Brown chicken in 1/4 cup butter or margarine in fry pan at medium heat for approximately 15 minutes on each side. Add one teaspoon salt to 4 cups water, add rice; cook five minutes. Drain. Add one teaspoon salt to 2 cups water, add zucchini; cook 3 minutes. Drain. Mix cooked rice, cooked zucchini, onion, eggs, 1/2 cup cheese and remaining 1/4 teaspoon pepper and place in baking dish. Place browned chicken pieces on top of mixture. Melt remaining 1/4 cup butter or margarine and mix with bread crumbs and remaining 1/4 cup cheese. Sprinkle on top. Bake, uncovered, at 325 F for approximately 40 minutes or until chicken is done.Yorkshire Chicken(Serves 4-6)1 chicken, cut in serving pieces1-2/3 cup flour, divided2 teaspoons salt, divided1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup butter or margarine1-1/2 cups milk2 eggs1 cup waterMix 1/3 cup of the flour, 1 teaspoon of the salt, and pepper in plastic bag. Add chicken and shake to coat. Melt butter or margarine in fry pan and brown chicken pieces at medium heat approximately 15 minutes on each side. Mix remaining 1 teaspoon salt and 1 cup of the flour. Add milk to form smooth paste. Add eggs and beat 2 minutes to form batter. Pour approximately 3 tablespoons of pan drippings into baking dish and spread to coat bottom of dish. Pour batter into baking dish and place chicken pieces on top. Bake, covered, at 350 F for approximately 40 minutes. Remove cover and bake 10 minutes longer or until batter is golden brown. To make gravy, mix remaining 1/3 cup flour with rest of drippings. Add water. Cook, stir until thick.Basic Simmered ChickenServes 4This is what you will probably start with when making any recipe using cooked chicken. For added flavor, cool in broth. For quicker cooling, remove from broth. In either case, refrigerate promptly. Usually you'll have 1 cup cooked chicken meat from each pound of whole chicken.1 chicken, whole or cut in serving pieces2 cups water2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1 tablespoon onion salt1 tablespoon celery salt1 bay leafPut chicken in kettle or saucepan. Add water and remaining ingredients. Cover and simmer 45 minutes, or until done.Zingy Chicken GoulashServes 618 chicken gizzards (approx. 1-1/2 lbs.)1/3 cup oil2 teaspoons salt4 large onions, sliced5 carrots, pared and sliced2 potatoes, pared and sliced1 package (10 oz.) frozen green beans2 cans (8 oz. each) tomato paste1 cup water3 tablespoons sugar1 tablespoon flourBrown chicken gizzards in oil in fry pan at medium heat, approximately 20 minutes, turning occasionally. Add all other ingredients, except flour; cover and simmer 1 hour, stirring occasionally. Remove 1/2 cup of liquid from the frying pan and stir into the flour; pour back into pan and stir constantly until entire mixture is thickened.Chicken and Dumplings (Dumplings immediately follow this recipe)(Part 1)Serves 4Chicken (using following basic simmered chicken recipe)1 chicken, whole or cut in serving pieces2 cups water2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1 tablespoon onion salt1 tablespoon celery salt1 bay leafPut chicken in kettle or saucepan. Add water and remaining ingredients. Cover and simmer 45 minutes, or until done.Dumplings(Part 2)2 cups flour1 teaspoon salt3/4 cup hot water or hot chicken brothMix all ingredients. Roll until paper thin. Cut in approximately 2-inch squares. Drop, one at a time, into deep kettle full of boiling water or broth, until 8 or 10 are in the kettle. boil uncovered 15-20 minutes at medium heat. Repeat until all are cooked.Chicken StewServes 4-6Here is another old favorite made easy. If you prefer a thick stew, mix 2 tablespoons of flour with 1/2 cup water and stir while adding.1 chicken, cut in serving pieces2 tablespoons salt2 medium onions, sliced2 cans (8 oz. each) tomato sauce1/2 teaspoon poultry seasoning1 tablespoon sugar1 package (10 oz. frozen succotashMix all ingredients, except succotash. Simmer 1/2 hour. Add succotash and cook 20 minutes longer or until chicken is done.Caraway ChickenServes 4-61 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/4 cup oil2 teaspoons salt, divided1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup water1 medium head of cabbage, cut in eighths1-1/2 teaspoons caraway seedBrown chicken in oil in fry pan at medium heat approximately 15 minutes on each side. Sprinkle 1 teaspoon of the salt and pepper on the chicken. Add water and cover. Simmer 30 minutes. Add cabbage wedges and caraway seed and remaining 1 teaspoon of salt. Replace cover and simmer approximately 20 minutes longer or until chicken is done.Chicken A La KingServes 3-42 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1/2 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup pimiento, chopped1 can (4 oz.) small whole mushrooms, drained2 cans (10-1/2 oz. each) cream of chicken soup, undilutedMix all ingredients in saucepan and cook at low heat approximately 20 minutes or until heated through. Serve on toast, biscuits or in patty shells.Chicken and ArtichokesServes 4-61 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/3 cup flour2 teaspoons salt, divided1/8 teaspoon pepper1 teaspoon curry powder1/4 cup butter or margarine1-1/2 cups chicken broth1 can (14 oz.) artichoke hearts1 can (1 pint) tomatoes1 onion, sliced1/2 green pepper, sliced1 teaspoon sugarMix flour, 1 teaspoon of the salt, pepper and curry powder in plastic bag. Add chicken pieces and shake to coat. Melt butter or margarine in fry pan and brown chicken pieces at medium heat approximately 15 minutes on each side. Add chicken broth, cover and simmer 45 minutes. Add artichoke hearts, tomatoes, onion, green pepper, sugar and remaining teaspoon of salt. Cover and cook approximately 15 minutes more.Chicken SoupServes 8-101 chicken, cut in serving pieces6-1/2 cups water, divided1 tablespoon salt1 tablespoon instant minced onion1 teaspoon rosemary leaves1 teaspoon marjoram1 teaspoon basil1/2 cup flour2 teaspoons sherry winePlace chicken in an approximately 5-quart saucepan. Pour 6 cups of water over chicken. Add salt, onion, rosemary, marjoram and basil. Cover and simmer approximately 45 minutes or until done. Remove chicken, cool, remove skin and bones and cut in large chunks. Make thickening by mixing flour and remaining 1/2 cup water, stirring until smooth. Pour thickening into liquid in saucepan, stirring constantly, and cook one minute. Add chicken and sherry wine and heat.Apple-Wine Broiled ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise1/4 cup butter or margarine1 tablespoon apple jelly4 tablespoons white wineMelt butter or margarine and jelly together; add wine. Place chicken skin side down on broiler rack. Sprinkle with half of salt. Pour 1/2 of wine mixture into cavity of chicken. Broil approximately 10 inches from broiler for approximately 30 minutes. Turn chicken, sprinkle with remaining salt and brush with remaining wine mixture. Broil approximately 30 minutes longer or until done.Marinated Broiled ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise1/2 cup oil1/2 cup soy sauce1 teaspoon salt1 teaspoon ground ginger1/2 teaspoon garlic saltMarinate chicken in mixture of all other ingredients, 3 hours to overnight. Place chicken skin side down on broiler rack. Pour half of mixture in cavity of chicken. Broil approximately 10 inches from broiler for approximately 30 minutes. Turn chicken, brush with remaining mixture. Broil approximately 30 minutes longer or until done.Weight Watcher's ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise1 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1 tablespoon dried parsley flakesPlace chicken, skin side down, on broiler pan. Sprinkle with 1/2 of salt, pepper and parsley. Broil approximately 10 inches below broiler for about 30 minutes. Turn chicken, sprinkle with remaining salt, pepper and parsley. Broil another 30 minutes or until done.Seasoned Broiled ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise1/2 cup butter or margarine1/4 cup lemon juice1 teaspoon rosemary1 teaspoon thyme2 teaspoons dried tarragon leaves1 teaspoon salt1 teaspoon paprikaMake sauce by melting butter or margarine and adding lemon and seasonings. Place chicken on broiler rack, skin side down. Pour half of sauce in cavity of chicken. Broil 8-10 inches from broiler approximately 30 minutes. Turn chicken. Pour remaining sauce over chicken. Broil approximately 30 minutes longer or until done, basting as needed.Golden ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise1/4 cup butter or margarine1/4 cup brown sugar1/4 cup prepared yellow mustard1 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepperMelt butter or margarine; stir in brown sugar, mustard, salt and cayenne. Place chicken skin side down on broiler pan. Pour 1/2 of mixture into cavity of chicken. Place foil loosely across top of chicken and broil 8-10 inches from broiler for approximately 20 minutes. Remove cover and broil for another 10 minutes or until golden brown. Turn chicken and brush with other half of sauce. Replace foil loosely. Broil another 20 minutes. Remove foil. Broil 10 more minutes or until chicken is golden brown and done.Almost-No-Calories-Added ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise4 tablespoons lemon juice1 teaspoon salt1/2 teaspoon pepperPlace chicken, skin side up, on broiler rack. Sprinkle 1/2 of lemon juice, salt and pepper on chicken. Broil 10 inches from broiler, approximately 30 minutes. Turn chicken, sprinkle with remaining lemon juice, salt and pepper. Broil approximately 30 minutes longer or until done.Quick Chicken Tetrazzine (Italian)Serves 4-61 cup cooked chicken, diced1/4 teaspoon salt1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of mushroom soup, undiluted1/2 cup cooked spaghetti (1/4 cup uncooked yields 1/2 cup cooked)2 tablespoons sherry wine1/4 teaspoon celery salt1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheeseCombine all ingredients and heat until cheese melts.Gallina A La Mexicana (Mexican)Serves 6-81 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 can (16 oz.) tomatoes1 onion, sliced2 cloves garlic, crushed1 bay leaf1/2 teaspoon mixed herbs2 whole cloves1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper1 teaspoon salt2 hard boiled eggs, chopped finely2 oz. diced cooked ham4 gherkins, sliced3 tablespoons slivered almonds2 tablespoons rumPut chicken, tomatoes, onion, garlic, bay leaf, herbs, cloves, cayenne and salt into 4-quart saucepan. Cover and simmer for 45 minutes or until done. Remove chicken. Add all remaining ingredients and continue to boil without cover until sauce thickens. Put chicken back in for approximately 10 minutes or just long enough to reheat through.Chicken Chow Mein (Chinese)Serves 4-61-1/2 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1 can (3 oz.) chow mein noodles, divided1 can (6-1/2 oz.) cashew nuts, divided1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of mushroom soup, undiluted2 tablespoons soy sauceCombine chicken, 1/2 of noodles, 1/2 of nuts, soup, broth and soy sauce in baking dish, mixing well. Top with remaining noodles and cashews. Bake at 350 F for about 30 minutes.Chicken Paella (Spanish)Serves 6-81 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/2 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon pepper1/8 teaspoon garlic salt8 tablespoons butter or margarine, melted2 cups quick-cooking rice, uncooked1/4 cup chopped onion1/2 teaspoon paprika1/2 teaspoon parsley flakes1/2 teaspoon seafood seasoning1/2 teaspoon saffron1/2 cup fresh or 1 can (8 oz.) minced, soft shell clams2 tablespoons clam juice1 cup canned chicken broth1/2 pound backfin crabmeat1 cup peas, cooked1 dozen small clams (on the half-shell)1 package (9 oz.) frozen artichokes, cooked1 jar (2 oz.) pimiento stripsPlace chicken in single layer, skin side up, in shallow baking dish; season with salt, pepper and garlic salt. Pour 4 tablespoons of the butter or margarine over chicken; cover and bake at 350 F for 45 minutes or until done, uncovering during last 20 minutes for browning. While chicken is baking, saute the uncooked rice and onions in remaining 4 tablespoons of butter or margarine until light brown. Add paprika, parsley flakes, seafood seasoning, saffron, minced clams, clam juice and chicken broth. Simmer on very low heat for 15 minutes. In the shallow baking dish, leave 2/3 of the chicken; add the rice mixture, the crabmeat and peas in layers. As garnish, place on top of this, the remaining chicken, all of the clams in the half-shell, cooked artichokes and pimiento. Cover and bake at 350 F for 10-15 minutes to heat through.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Chicken Pizzas (Italian)Serves 48 chicken drumsticks1 can (10-1/2 oz.) pizza sauce1 cup grated Mozzarella cheese1 package (10 oz.) refrigerated parkerhouse rolls (unbaked)Pour pizza sauce in small bowl. Dip chicken in sauce; place on baking sheet. Bake, uncovered, in 350 F oven for 45 minutes. Separate rolls and roll out one at a time to 5-inch circle. Dip chicken in pizza sauce again and roll in cheese. Place on round of dough; pull dough around chicken and pinch together. (Leave bony end of drumstick uncovered for finger eating.) Bake, uncovered, approximately 30 minutes longer or until dough is brown.Layered Chicken (Hawaiian)Serves 6-83 chicken breasts1 teaspoon salt1-1/2 cups quick-cooking rice, uncooked1 can (3-1/2 oz.) shredded coconut1 can (20 oz.) pineapple chunks, drained ... reserve juice3/4 cup water2 teaspoons lemon juice4 tablespoons orange marmalade4 tablespoons butter or margarine, melted4 tablespoon soy sauce2-1/2 teaspoons ground gingerRemove bones and skin from chicken and cut into 1-inch cubes. Place half of chicken in bottom of large shallow baking dish. Sprinkle 1/2 teaspoon of salt on chicken. Arrange rice in layer on top of chicken, then remaining chicken in layer. Sprinkle with remaining 1/2 teaspoon of salt; then arrange layer of coconut; then layer of pineapple chunks. Dot marmalade in spaces between chunks of pineapple. Mix water, lemon juice and pineapple juice; pour over all. Pour melted butter or margarine over all. Pour soy sauce over all. Sprinkle ginger on top. Bake, covered, at 350 F for 40 minutes or until chicken and rice are done. Remove cover during last 5 minutes of baking for browning.Chicken Din (Chinese)Serves 8-104 chicken breasts3 tablespoons peanut oil1 cup sliced celery1 cup frozen Chinese pea pods (about 1/2 of 7 oz. package)1/4 cup sliced bamboo shoots1 cup coarsely chopped Chinese celery cabbage1/4 cup sliced water chestnuts1-1/2 cups chicken stock1 teaspoon salt1 tablespoon soy sauce1/2 teaspoon sugar1/2 cup water2 tablespoons flourPull skin and bones from chicken and cut in 1-1/2 inch cubes. Fry chicken in hot oil for 10 minutes. Add celery, pea pods, bamboo shoots, cabbage, water chestnuts and cook 5 minutes more. Add stock, salt, soy sauce and sugar and cook 3 minutes longer. Add water to flour and mix to form paste. Add paste to mixture in fry pan and simmer 3 minutes longer, stirring.Poulet Au Champignon (French)Serves 6-81 cooked chicken, cut in chunks1 tablespoon butter or margarine1 slice bacon, cut in small pieces2 oz. fresh mushrooms1 onion, chopped2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1 teaspoon flour2 tablespoons chicken stock or water1 tablespoon brandy1 tablespoon chopped tarragon leavesMelt butter or margarine in fry pan. Brown bacon in butter or margarine. Add chicken, mushrooms, onion, salt and pepper and brown lightly. Add flour and stir. Add chicken stock and stir. Add brandy and tarragon leaves.Chicken Cacciatore (Italian)Serves 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/4 cup olive oil1 onion, sliced2 cans (16 oz. each) tomatoes1 clove garlic1-1/2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup white winePlace chicken pieces in olive oil in fry pan and cook at medium heat, approximately 20 minutes or until brown, turning as needed. Add onion and cook until onion is tender but not brown. Add tomatoes, garlic, salt and pepper. Cover and simmer 25 minutes or until chicken is done and sauce is thick. Remove cover and continue to simmer if sauce seems thin. Remove garlic clove and add wine.Chicken Tamale Pie (Mexican)Serves 8-102 cups cooked chicken, cut in cubes1 onion, chopped1 clove garlic, chopped4 tablespoons butter or margarine, divided1 can (12 oz.) tomato puree1 tablespoon chili powder1 cup pitted and chopped ripe olives1/2 teaspoon ground coriander seed3 teaspoons salt, divided1/2 teaspoon pepper6 cups chicken stock or water, divided2 cups cornmealSaute onion and garlic in 1 tablespoon of the butter or margarine. Add chicken, tomato puree, chili powder, olives, coriander, 1 teaspoon of the salt, pepper and 1/2 cup chicken stock. Cover and simmer 15 minutes. Bring remaining stock to boil in large saucepan. Add remaining 2 teaspoons salt, remaining 2 tablespoons butter or margarine. Stir in cornmeal. Cook at low heat 15 minutes, stirring constantly. Line a large shallow baking dish with half of the cornmeal mixture. Pour in chicken mixture. Cover with remaining cornmeal mixture. Bake at 325 F for 1-1/2 hours.Basic Fried ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/2 cup flour2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup shorteningCombine dry ingredients in plastic bag. Shake chicken in bag with mixture. Melt shortening in fry pan. Cook, uncovered, at medium heat 20-30 minutes on each side or until done.Down-On-The-Farm ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces2/3 cup flour, divided1/2 teaspoon paprika2 teaspoons salt1/8 teaspoon pepper1/3 cup shortening1/2 cup whipping cream1-1/2 cups milkMix 1/3 cup of the flour, paprika, salt and pepper in plastic bag. Add chicken and shake to coat. Melt shortening in fry pan. Brown chicken in fry pan at medium heat approximately 15 minutes on each side. Whip cream and spoon on top of chicken. Cook, uncovered, approximately 45 minutes longer or until chicken is done. Remove chicken from fry pan. Make gravy by mixing remaining 1/3 cup of flour with drippings left in fry pan. Stir in milk; continue cooking at low heat and stirring until thick.Chicken In A HurryServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1-1/2 cups tangy Italian dressing1/4 cup honey1 teaspoon saltCombine Italian dressing, honey and salt in fry pan. Place chicken in mixture. Brown, uncovered, at medium low heat on each side approximately 15 minutes. Cover and cook at low heat 35-45 minutes or until done.Chicken FricasseServes 4-51 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/4 cup flour1 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/4 cup shortening1 medium onion1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of mushroom soup1 cup water2 tablespoons sherry winePlace flour, salt and pepper in plastic bag. Shake chicken in mixture in bag to coat. Melt shortening in fry pan and brown chicken, at medium heat, approximately 15 minutes each side. Pour off fat, add onion, soup, water and sherry. Reduce heat, cover and cook approximately 40 minutes longer or until chicken is done.Honeymint Spiced ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/3 cup flour2 teaspoons salt1/2 cup butter or margarine1/3 cup honey1 teaspoon dried mint flakes1/2 teaspoon pumpkin pie spicePut flour and salt in plastic bag and shake chicken to coat. Melt butter or margarine in fry pan. Brown chicken at medium heat approximately 15 minutes on each side. Blend honey, mint and pumpkin pie spice. Spoon honey mixture on chicken pieces. Cover and cook at medium low heat for 30 minutes longer or until done.Bird of ParadiseServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 egg1/4 cup milk1 teaspoon salt1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese1/2 cup butter or margarine1 cup sherry wineBeat egg; add milk. Add salt to cheese. Dip chicken in egg mixture; then roll in cheese. Melt butter or margarine in fry pan. Brown chicken at medium heat approximately 15 minutes on each side. Add sherry. Cover and cook at medium low heat for 45 minutes or until done.Batter Fried ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1-1/3 cups flour1 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoons pepper2 teaspoons baking powder1 cup milk1 egg, beatenMix dry ingredients; add milk and egg gradually to make batter. Dip chicken into batter. Fry in deep fat at 350 F for approximately 15 minutes or until done.Chicken Orange-AnoServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/3 cup flour2 teaspoons salt1/8 teaspoon pepper1/4 cup butter or margarine1 can (6 oz.) frozen orange juice concentrate6 oz. water2 tablespoons dark brown sugar1/4 teaspoon oregano1/2 teaspoon nutmegMix the flour, salt and pepper in plastic bag. Add chicken pieces and shake to coat. Melt butter or margarine in fry pan and brown chicken pieces at medium heat, approximately 15 minutes on each side. Pour off remaining butter or margarine. Add the remaining ingredients, which have been mixed together. Cover and cook over low heat approximately 1/2 hour, turning chicken several times.Fruit and Nut ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces2 tablespoons oil1-1/2 cups orange juice1 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon cinnamon1/2 cup golden raisins1/2 cup slivered almondsBrown chicken in oil in fry pan at medium heat approximately 15 minutes on each side. Pour orange juice over chicken. Sprinkle salt, cinnamon, raisins and almonds on chicken. Cover and simmer for approximately 30 minutes or until done.Cheddar Cheese ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces2 tablespoons butter or margarine1 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup water1/3 cup flour1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cheddar cheese soup, undiluted1 tablespoon instant minced onion (or 1 medium onion)1/2 teaspoon basilMelt butter or margarine in fry pan. Mix flour, salt and pepper in plastic bag. Shake chicken in flour mixture. Brown chicken at medium heat approximately 15 minutes each side. Add soup, onion, basil and water to chicken in fry pan. Cover and cook at low heat for 45 minutes or until done.Picnic Packet ChickenMakes 4 packets1 chicken, cut in serving pieces4 small raw carrots, cut in sticks4 raw potatoes, peeled2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 teaspoon oregano4 teaspoons butter or margarineTear off 4 pieces heavy duty aluminum foil, approximately 18 inches square. Place 1 or 2 pieces of chicken on each piece of foil. Put one carrot and one potato on each piece of foil. Sprinkle salt, pepper and oregano over all. Add teaspoon of butter or margarine to each. Wrap tightly. Bake at 350 F for approximately 1 hour until chicken is done.Calorie Counter's ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 teaspoon salt1 teaspoon paprika1/2 cup lime juice1/4 teaspoon Tabasco sauce2 teaspoons cream style horseradishPlace chicken in single layer, skin side up, in shallow baking pan; sprinkle with salt and paprika. Mix lime juice. Tabasco and horseradish together; spoon over chicken. Bake, covered, at 350 F for about 1 hour or until done. Remove cover and bake another ten minutes to brown.Crispy Peanut Butter ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 egg1/2 cup peanut butter2 teaspoons salt1/2 teaspoon pepper1/4 cup milk3/4 cup bread crumbs1/3 cup oilBeat egg and peanut butter together; add salt and pepper. Add milk gradually, stirring well to blend. Dip chicken in peanut butter mixture and then in crumbs. Place chicken, skin side up, in single layer in shallow baking pan. Pour oil over chicken. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for 1 hour or until done.Corn Crisped ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 cup cornflake crumbs2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup evaporated milk, undilutedMix cornflake crumbs, salt and pepper. Dip chicken in evaporated milk; then roll in seasoned crumbs. Place chicken, skin side up, in baking pan. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for 1 hour, or until done.Sesame ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces2 cups cheese crackers, crushed1 teaspoon parsley flakes1 tablespoon instant minced onion1 tablespoon salt1/2 teaspoon pepper1/3 cup oil1 tablespoon sesame seedCombine cheese, crackers, parsley flakes, onion, salt and pepper. Dip chicken in oil; then coat with cracker mix. Place in single layer, skin side up, in shallow baking pan. Sprinkle with sesame seed. Bake, uncovered, in 350 F oven for approximately 1 hour or until done.Chicken PieServes 42 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks2 cans (10-1/2 oz. each) cream of mushroom soup, undiluted1/2 cup uncooked frozen peas2 raw carrots, sliced1 teaspoon instant minced onion1 tube prepared biscuitsMix all ingredients except biscuits in baking dish. Cover with foil and bake 1 hour at 350 F. Remove foil. Place biscuits on top of mixture. Bake, uncovered, 12 minutes longer or until biscuits are brown.Barbecued ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces2 teaspoons salt1/4 cup water1/4 cup chili sauce1/4 cup vinegar2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce1/4 cup brown sugar2 tablespoons oilPlace chicken in single layer, skin side up, in shallow baking pan. Mix all other ingredients and pour over chicken. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for 1 hour or until done.Maple Crunch ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 egg1/2 cup maple syrup1/2 cup oatmeal2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/3 cup oilBeat egg; add maple syrup. Mix oatmeal, salt and pepper. Dip chicken pieces in egg mixture, then oatmeal mixture. Pour oil in shallow baking pan. Place chicken pieces, skin side down, in oil in baking pan; turn chicken pieces to coat with oil; leave skin side up. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F approximately 1 hour or until done.Sour-Bleu ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/2 cup butter or margarine1 teaspoon salt3 ounces bleu cheese, crumbled1 tablespoon instant minced onion1 cup sour cream1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauceMelt butter or margarine in shallow baking pan. Place chicken in single layer, skin side up, in pan. Sprinkle salt on chicken. Bake, uncovered, 30 minutes at 350 F. Make sauce of bleu cheese, onion, sour cream and Worcestershire. Pour sauce over chicken. Bake, still uncovered, another 30 minutes or until done.Sweet 'N Smokey ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 large onion, sliced2 teaspoons hickory smoked salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup catsup2 tablespoons prepared mustard1/4 cup vinegar1/2 cup maple syrupPlace onion slices in bottom of shallow baking pan. Place chicken in single layer, skin side up, on top of onion. Sprinkle with hickory salt and pepper. Combine remaining ingredients and pour over chicken. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for approximately 1 hour or until done.It's a Chicken DillyServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1 can (4 oz.) whole small mushrooms (with liquid)1/2 teaspoon dill seedPlace chicken in single layer, skin side up, in shallow baking pan. Add salt, pepper,mushrooms (with liquid from can) and dill. Cover with foil. Bake at 350 F for 1 hour or until done.Buttermilk Pecan ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 egg1/2 cup buttermilk1/2 cup flour1/2 cup ground pecans2 teaspoons paprika2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper2 tablespoons sesame seed1/4 cup oilBeat egg; add buttermilk. Mix flour, pecans, paprika, salt, pepper and sesame seed. Dip chicken pieces in buttermilk mixture; then flour mixture. Pour oil in shallow baking pan. Place chicken pieces, skin side down, in oil in baking pan; then turn chicken pieces to coat with oil; leave skin side up. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for approximately 1 hour or until done.Sauerkraut Stuffed ChickenServes 4-61 chicken, whole1/2 cup drained sauerkraut1/2 cup herb seasoned stuffing mix1 apple, chopped2 teaspoons salt, dividedMix sauerkraut, stuffing mix, apple and 1 teaspoon of the salt. Pack loosely in cavity of chicken. Close cavity by overlapping skin and securing with skewer. Sprinkle remaining teaspoon of salt on outside of chicken. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for approximately 1 hour or until done.Honey Lemon ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/4 cup lemon juice1/2 cup honey2 teaspoons saltMake sauce by combining lemon juice, honey and salt. Place chicken in single layer, skin side down, in shallow baking pan. Pour half of sauce over chicken. Bake, covered, at 350 F for 30 minutes. Remove cover; turn chicken. Pour other half of sauce on chicken. Replace cover. Bake another 30 minutes or until done, removing cover last 10 minutes for browning.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

Now if I can catch that darn chicken......I will pluck it! LOLthat was alot of chicken!Thanks


----------

